# Root Server komplett BackUp und sicher löschen



## Rocco (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich betreibe einen root Server ohne rescue-System o. ä. (echt nur root Zugriff) und würde diesen gerne komplett "BackUppen" (60 GB HDD) kennt jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit? Alles per SSH in FileZilla / WInSCP zu übertragen funktioniert leider nicht wirklich... Verwende Debian Lenny noch.

Das zweite Anliegen ist folgendes: Der Server ist bis zum 25 gekündigt, wie kann man ohne rescue System alle Daten sicher und dauerhaft davon löschen, wenn so etwas wie 4 mal neu installieren oder im rescue System überschreiben nicht kann?

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was dazu.
Danke für alle Antworten.

MfG
Rocco

Erster Post nach fast 3 Jahren  _Ihr letzter Besuch war: 05.06.2009 um 18:04 Uhr_


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2012)

Das Backup erstellst Du am einfachsten mit tar und überträgst dann das Archiv auf einen anderen server oder lädst es herunter. Baechte bitte dass Du bei Tar den -p switch  verwenden solltest damit die Berechtigungen der Dateien erhalten bleiben.

Im rescue system musst Du auf die fesplatte des Servers schreiben können. Wenn nicht, dann hast Du sie read only gemountet und musst sie dann mt schreibrechten remounten. Dann gibt es verschiedene Vorgehensweisen. Du könntest z.B. erstmal die Partitionen formatieren und dann mit dd in der neuen partition eine große Datei erstellen die random date enthält um alles sicher zu überschreiben. da gibt es aber bestimmt fertige Scripte oder programme dafür, musst al googeln.


----------



## Rocco (1. Juni 2012)

Thx für die sehr schnelle Antwort, Till.



Zitat von Till:


> Das Backup erstellst Du am einfachsten mit tar und überträgst dann das Archiv auf einen anderen server oder lädst es herunter. Baechte bitte dass Du bei Tar den -p switch  verwenden solltest damit die Berechtigungen der Dateien erhalten bleiben.


Leider kein freier Speicher mehr, kann ich ggf. gleichzeitig backuppen und die Dateien löschen - oder zu wagemutig (falls dies überhaupt geht)?  Verstehe ich das gerade korrekt, also ich kann das Backup erstellen und gleichzeitig herunterladen bzw. auf einen anderen Server laden? Könntest du dies bitte näher erläutern, sofern ich dies richtig verstanden habe?


Zitat von Till:


> Im rescue system musst Du auf die fesplatte des Servers schreiben können. Wenn nicht, dann hast Du sie read only gemountet und musst sie dann mt schreibrechten remounten. Dann gibt es verschiedene Vorgehensweisen. Du könntest z.B. erstmal die Partitionen formatieren und dann mit dd in der neuen partition eine große Datei erstellen die random date enthält um alles sicher zu überschreiben. da gibt es aber bestimmt fertige Scripte oder programme dafür, musst al googeln.


Jop - thx - gleich etwas gefunden. Denke das geht auch ohne rescue system, da ja von Seiten des Providers leider nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Till (1. Juni 2012)

> Leider kein freier Speicher mehr, kann ich ggf. gleichzeitig backuppen und die Dateien löschen - oder zu wagemutig (falls dies überhaupt geht)? Verstehe ich das gerade korrekt, also ich kann das Backup erstellen und gleichzeitig herunterladen bzw. auf einen anderen Server laden? Könntest du dies bitte näher erläutern, sofern ich dies richtig verstanden habe?


Das war zwar nicht das was ich meinte, Du kannst das Backup aber durchaus auf einem anderen system direkt erstellen. Da gibt es diverse möglichkeiten, z.B. dass Du   ein Verzeichnes des Servers auf dem das Backup gesichert werden sollst per sshfs oder ftpfs im rescuesystem mountest oder Du nimmst sowas wie netcat. Gleichzeitiges Löscgen und erstellen des Baclups solltest Du auf keinen Fall machen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Juni 2012)

Zum anschließenden Löschen der Daten auf der Platte eignet sich der folgende Befehl, im screen ausgeführt, doch Vorsicht danach ist die Kiste richtig platt 


```
shred -xzf -n 3 /dev/sdX
```
Gruß Sven


----------



## juergen71 (3. Juni 2012)

um ein tar backup an einen externen server zu schicken würde ich das so machen:

eine datei anlegen mit dem namen exclude.txt die legst in / ab

da schreibst zb diese verzeichnisse rein, oder auch mehr wenn du nicht brauchst:
/proc/*
/tmp/*
/dev/*


dann


```
tar cvpzf - / --ignore-failed-read --exclude-from=/exclude.txt | ssh root@server.domain.com 'cat>  /pfad/zu/backup/server-sicherung-`date +%d-%m-%y`.tar.bz2'
```
gruss
jürgen


----------



## Rocco (7. Juni 2012)

Danke euch allen, werde das Mitte bzw. so gegen 20. Juni mal testen da ich jetzt leider keine Zeit habe.


----------



## ZooL (8. Juni 2012)

Zitat von juergen71:


> um ein tar backup an einen externen server zu schicken würde ich das so machen:
> 
> eine datei anlegen mit dem namen exclude.txt die legst in / ab
> 
> ...


So sieht das auch recht Professionell aus und man sichert direkt und gepackt  kann ich nichts hinzufügen.
Rocco so würde ich es auch machen.

MFG


----------



## Falcon37 (29. Juni 2012)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Zum anschließenden Löschen der Daten auf der Platte eignet sich der folgende Befehl, im screen ausgeführt, doch Vorsicht danach ist die Kiste richtig platt
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hey, eine Frage kurze Frage dazu: Wie sicher ist diese Löschmethode? Würd das System so wirklich vollständig gelöscht oder bleibt ein Rest zurück?
Suche gerade auch eine gute Löschmethode für einen Rootserver ohne Rescue-System.


----------



## juergen71 (29. Juni 2012)

Würde ich doch als sehr sicher ansehen, siehe auch:

Shred (Unix)


----------



## Falcon37 (30. Juni 2012)

Sry hätte wohl erwähnen sollen, das meine Bedenken von einem RAID 1 (Hardware-Controller) kommen. Wie es scheint ist aber einer der beiden Platten sowieso defekt, von daher nicht so wichtig


----------



## Slayer (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich beschäftige mich seit 1 Jahren mit Linux. Habe einen eigenen Server und habe auch zum ersten Mal ein Backup mit tar hinbekommen.
Bei mir heißt es, "Learning bei doing". In anderen Forum bekommt man meistens dumme Sprüche. Dort habe ich mich auch abgemeldet.
Hoffe das man hier mehr Verständniss für Linux Neulinge hat.

Meine Frage:
Ich möchte auch ein Komplettbackup meines Systems erstellen, mit Cronjobs.

Vorher habe ich noch eine andere Frage zu meinem UbuntuServer.
Welche Verzeichnisse kann man bei einem Serverbackup ausser acht lassen?

Diese Verzeichnisse habe ich ausgeschlossen:
--exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev --exclude=/proc --exclude=sys --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/media

Gibt es da noch welche, die bei einer Systemwiederherstellung keine Rolle spielen?
Danke sehr


----------



## nowayback (9. Juli 2013)

hi,

sinnvoller wäre es nur die sachen zu sichern die man brauchst anstatt alles und dann verzeichnisse excludieren...

Ich mach es meist so, das ich einzelne tars erstellen lasse aus /etc /var/log /var/www etc. und die tar's in eine große tar packe mit timestamp

grüße
nwb


----------

